# Nice Folks at Flickr



## distant.star (Feb 14, 2013)

.
Some here may recall I got a Powershot A1200 on clearance from the Canon refurb shop a couple of months ago. For $35, it was too much good technology to resist.

I quickly joined the group for that camera at Flickr, and I posted a note letting people know it was on sale. Last week I posted my first picture from that camera, and I got this surprise Flickr message a few days later:

"When you joined the Canon a1200 flickr group you were our 100th member as pointed out to me by Wayne, another group admin. We waited to see if you became an 'active member' and you you have now done so by adding image(s) to the group from said camera: you win a prize.

"Wayne and I discussed doing this ages ago and as I started the group I get to choose. I thought an 8gb memory card and some Duracell batteries for your A1200 might be useful.

"This is not a scam and feel free to check with Wayne Wilkinson also from the states.

"All I need is A postal address to post the prize to. Nothing more. It doesn't even have to be your address, just one that you have access to.

"I live in United Kingdom so can't deliver personally I'm afraid!

"I wish you much continued success and use of the A1200. It's a great little cam when a dslr is just too much!

"Kind regards

Paul gallagher"


While the "prize" doesn't mean a lot, what does is the active management these guys are doing to run a good Flickr group. I've not seen another group like it.

And the fun part is the challenge of making good images without high-end equipment, RAW files, virtually limitless post processing, etc.

Makes for some good, clean fun!!


----------



## bvukich (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations on your new camera, and on your prize! That's pretty cool of them. Yeah, obviously it's not a big ticket item or anything, but it does represent their commitment to the community.


----------



## And-Rew (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing - good to see that not every thing is about profit and ego in the Flickr world


----------



## zim (Feb 14, 2013)

congrats and enjoy!

Hey CR guy I'm the 324567 member of Canon Rumours can I get that pancake that's all covered in syrup as a prize...... mmmmmmm I love syrup hehe


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats!!! Loved the post.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 15, 2013)

I've always wondered why Canon Rumors does not have a Flickr Group? I startted one with the name but have not opened it to anyone. Things like this groups idea could be done there too, also could be a place to show photos from threads, etc...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 15, 2013)

http://flic.kr/p/6J3RM8



I ended up coming 2nd and winning two years flickr membership. A modest but thoughtful prize.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 15, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> http://flic.kr/p/6J3RM8
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up coming 2nd and winning two years flickr membership. A modest but thoughtful prize.



That is a COOOOOL pic!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 15, 2013)

Cheers, would rather have never taken it though.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 15, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> I've always wondered why Canon Rumors does not have a Flickr Group? I startted one with the name but have not opened it to anyone. Things like this groups idea could be done there too, also could be a place to show photos from threads, etc...



We don't have one because someone started a group with that name, and never opened it to anyone. Funny that...

(I'm kidding btw)


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Cheers, would rather have never taken it though.



Why if you don't mind me asking?


----------

